

Microsoft to pay out 'billions' as part of Nokia deal - ramanujam
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9209259/Microsoft_to_pay_out_billions_as_part_of_Nokia_deal

======
sudonim
The assumption is that people who have purchased Nokia phones in the past will
continue to purchase Nokia phones with Microsoft software on them.

Marketing will sell a few. Brand loyalty a few more... but if MS fails to
deliver compelling software or Nokia fails to deliver compelling hardware,
they aren't the third horse in the iOS / Android race. They are nothing.

Combining two companies that have failed to prove themselves in the smartphone
market doesn't make a great smartphone.

~~~
rbanffy
I don't want to say neither Microsoft or Nokia can deliver a top-notch
smartphone experience. I am, however, highly doubtful they will, for both have
been trying to do it for quite some time now and without much success.

The fact is neither has much to show. Why would someone believe that,
together, they can pull this off is a mystery to me.

------
ronnier
Microsoft really needs this to work. As mobile phones get more powerful, they
have the potential to replace desktop and laptop computers. Imagine using a
dock to use a full monitor, keyboard, and mouse on your mobile phone. Why
would most people then need a Windows computers? They wouldn't.

~~~
sandipagr
I really don't understand how easily everyone discards laptop computers. Do
you think I will write code on ipads/mobile phones using the virtual keyboard
whenever I step outside my house? No thanks.

~~~
tomjen3
You wouldn't, I wouldn't, but we are at the extreme right end of the spectrum.
Most people don't have nearly as high requirements as we do, nor do they have
the same skills we have.

So don't base your guesses for the future on what you need. Base them on what
your mother needs (unless she is Admiral Grace Hopper).

~~~
angstrom
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVMPd0zl-_Y>

This sums up the average computer user. If iOS can handle their email/office
needs there isn't anything stopping them from using a blue tooth keyboard.

------
jpalomaki
I don't think Elop was speaking about actual money changing hands when he
spoke of "monetary value".

Check the Reuters news report: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/13/us-
mobile-fair-nok...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/13/us-mobile-fair-
nokia-money-idUSTRE71C2B220110213)

~~~
shareme
I take that to mean that MS bought Nokia as a WP7 OEM with an added Maps
service without buying through normal means of company assets, etc.

------
ramanujam
I am wondering how different it would have been if Nokia went the Android way.
I don't think Google would have offered the billions to Nokia though!

------
koenigdavidmj
It's a buyout! Without having to involve those pesky governments!

------
rbanffy
I would use WP7. It all depends on how much would Microsoft pay me for it...

